# foreign number plates in Dubai



## 88chris88 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

I live in Switzerland (British nationality) and have a left hand drive car with Swiss number plates and a Swiss driving license.

I am moving to Dubai for around 6 months as a student, so will receive a student visa.

My question is, if I ship my car to Dubai (I have a reasonable quote from a company), can I drive there on my Swiss plates? If so, for how long, and if not, can I get temporary number plates like we do in Switzerland?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You'd be so much better off getting a hire car, the laws etc. for non GCC registered cars are a nightmare here.

To summarise, more hassle than it's worth.


----------

